# Massey MF100 Loader Oil Level



## John_massey202_1965 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 1965 MF 202 with a MF100 loader. I have read on other posts that there is supposed to be a dip stick for measuring the oil level. Mine does not have one. Could someone who might have a MF100 loader give me a measurement from the top to the indicated full level?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome John. Can`t say how high the level should be, but sounds like your dipstick may have broken off... wonder if it fell into the reservoir? If you are not sure, I'd lower the boom, and roll up the bucket to collapse all the cylinders, then fill to an inch or so from the top. 

Perhaps someone on this forum has one that can shed more light on your issue.


----------

